# Sunsine Container?



## Genny (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone here ever buy from Sunsine Container?
http://www.sunshinecontainer.com/

I did a search on the forum but didn't find anything.
I'd like to hear about anyone's experience with them & their products.


----------



## IrishLass (May 9, 2012)

I've never heard of them, but what a cool find!

IrishLass


----------



## SoapySmurf (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't search for the link to it but I remember Anne-Marie from BB recommending them in one of her early blogs.


----------



## jkm8113 (Sep 6, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Anyone here ever buy from Sunsine Container?
> http://www.sunshinecontainer.com/
> 
> I did a search on the forum but didn't find anything.
> I'd like to hear about anyone's experience with them & their products.



Did you end up purchasing anything from Sunshine Container?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 6, 2012)

I have used them and they have fantastic customer service and I liked the quality of the products I ordered.


----------



## Genny (Sep 7, 2012)

I've ordered some lip balm display boxes & soap boxes from there back in May.  They are quick shippers


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 7, 2012)

I ordered from them many years ago and had a very pleasant experience with them.    They have quality products.


----------



## SilverMaple (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice products, their kraft boxes are a lot heavier than most--- nearly corrugated.  I really like their selections, but shipping can be a bear!


----------

